# Part of frame pulling away



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't really tell, but this looks like part of the window frame is pulling away from the wood frame to the house. In other words, the window itself has this sort of vinyl piece that I guess is supposed to mate up to the house, and it seems like it is pulling away. I have a few doing this. Hopefully this picture will help:

Is this common? Should I just tack it in with some small nails or some "liquid nails" or other glue like sealant?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Post a picture from a little farther back - showing the whole window.

rossfingal


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

A wider picture will help more accurately identify the potential issue.


----------

